# Geotagging images with an iPhone



## wuschba (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello! Can anybody suggest a software which makes it possible to record GPS-positions with an iPhone and then tag the images taken with a Canon EOS with the positions where the images were taken?


----------



## acoll123 (Nov 15, 2010)

Aperture imports gps information from a photo taken with an iphone and then allows you to apply it to other photos.


----------

